# Range Calculation Request



## TOFLYIN (May 28, 2018)

So one of the things I like about my 2012 Volt was that the estimated range changed dependent on the way you drove your vehicle. If you had a heavy foot, or if it was really cold your estimated range was reduced. If you were a good boy or girl the estimated range was increased. It would take the average of your last 3 drives I believe. Now in the Volt it did not really matter as you had the backup generator. So full charge my Model 3 shows 500km range. From what I understand the car takes full charge as 78Kw and divides that by 156 wkm = 500km. But I have over 4000 Km on the car now and my average is 140 wkm so my full charge range should be 557 km not 500. Normally I only charge to 80% and it shows 400 km every time. I always can do better than that. How hard would it be to develop a formula that took into account the last 2 or 3 averages since last charge, and maybe the way you have been driving since last charge? Almost every ICE car with a fuel computer does this. Also as someone that as driven an electric car in cold weather, I can absolutely guarantee that I will not get anywhere near 500 km in the winter, probably more like 350- 380 km. Does the Model 3 take into account cold temps in its calculation?


----------

